# best headphones for cycling



## rowan 46 (10 Jul 2011)

Iknow what many will say however I have been riding for many years and haven't had an accident yet. I am looking for some headphones or earpieces which do not have very much windnoise. I use some sony ones at the moment which are fine except for the fact I occasionally have to pull over to readjust them as they occasionally slip out. Here's what I am looking for something that's not easy to pull out of the ears, low wind noise so that I don't have to play them so loud so as to cut out the noise of traffic has anybody found any earpieces that do the job for them. thanks


----------



## YahudaMoon (10 Jul 2011)

Not had a accident yet lol. Your ears on a push bike are your equivalent to a cars wing mirrors. Maybe you could fit mirrors on your bike or do you already have them ?
I have used earphones in the past though that was a very long time ago. Maybe closed backed headphones would work best for eliminating outside noise ?


----------



## rowan 46 (10 Jul 2011)

I don't have them so loud that I can't hear it's wind roar I try and cut out not necessarily traffic noise as I do like to know if a car is creeping up behind me, besides if you use your eyes it's not a problem.


----------



## Red Light (10 Jul 2011)

I'll start with the predictable answer of None.

If you want sealing earphones then go with Ultimate Ears. Very good quality sound, good seal against external noise and get the models with the over the ear loop that holds them in place so they don't fall out. Not a well known consumer name but a leader in the music industry.


----------



## gaz (10 Jul 2011)

Avoid anything that is bulky or is in ear as they will limit more than just wind noise.


----------



## pshore (10 Jul 2011)

This thread title made me chuckle. It's like a red rag to a load of bulls who see the world in black and white - headphones or no headphones. Remember you can use the volume setting too 


I wear neckband style so if the need arises I can slip them off then back on easily. 

Wind noise is caused by turbulent air and I find that my headphones actually reduce wind noise compared to not wearing them - probably due to the foam and ear size. Winter is better as my headgear reduces noise further.

There are quite a lot of variables so I wouldn't guarantee reduced wind noise. I am currently using some £15 Senheisers, and have previouly had some Sony ones that were slightly cheaper - not much in it to be honest apart from the Sony's fell off my ear less and were maybe slightly worse for sound quality, but the traffic noise outweighs that.


----------



## ian turner (10 Jul 2011)

pshore said:


> This thread title made me chuckle. It's like a red rag to a load of bulls who see the world in black and white - headphones or no headphones. Remember you can use the volume setting too



Like a red rubber ball to a pack of terriers.

GAME !!!!! CHASE !!!!


----------



## Jezston (10 Jul 2011)

rowan 46 said:


> Iknow what many will say however I have been riding for many years and haven't had an accident yet. I am looking for some headphones or earpieces which do not have very much windnoise. I use some sony ones at the moment which are fine except for the fact I occasionally have to pull over to readjust them as they occasionally slip out. Here's what I am looking for something that's not easy to pull out of the ears, low wind noise so that I don't have to play them so loud so as to cut out the noise of traffic has anybody found any earpieces that do the job for them. thanks



Hi, I use these (warning site starts playing loud music)
http://www.jabra.com...abrabt620s.aspx

They are neckband so can be worn with a helmet.

They are bluetooth so don't have any wires. Rechargable from a USB socket, last ages from a full charge. Can also be used as a bluetooth headset.

Quality is ok.

Open backed so barely reduce external noise. Foam padding reduces wind noise.

Hopefully I'm allowed to tell you this without my post getting deleted.


----------



## mcshroom (10 Jul 2011)

Don't often wear them, but if anything then a single JVC gummy earpiece in my left ear has been enough to get me through bad spells on long rides before. I like to have the sound at a level that I can hear it, but don't lose any other noise. OTOH I ride rural roads so may be different with lots of traffic about.


----------



## Furkz (10 Jul 2011)

Sennheiser cx-300 will do the job but their noise cancelling. awesome cheap earphones though


----------



## rowan 46 (10 Jul 2011)

Jezston said:


> Hi, I use these (warning site starts playing loud music)
> http://www.jabra.com...abrabt620s.aspx
> 
> They are neckband so can be worn with a helmet.
> ...



Sorry I didn't give enough info I use an mp3 player not a phone so no bluetooth


----------



## Norm (10 Jul 2011)

Please keep to the question. There's plenty of threads on the merits, or otherwise, of cycling whilst listening to something, post there of there's something you feel hasn't already been said.

rowan has asked a specific question, please stick to it.


----------



## Jezston (10 Jul 2011)

rowan 46 said:


> Sorry I didn't give enough info I use an mp3 player not a phone so no bluetooth



No prob, in which case I can't think of any particular device to recommend, but would say look for something with a neck band rather than head band so you can wear it with a helmet should you choose to, and those with an 'open backed' design so they don't block external noise.


----------



## jayonabike (11 Jul 2011)

I have a pair of these Atomic Floyd HiDef Jax They are fantastic earbuds, I use these with my ipod and the sound is superb. The bass is rich and the treble is crisp without being harsh.


----------



## lejogger (11 Jul 2011)

I use the sennheiser pmx 680i. Good quality sound, but most importantly allows me to start/stop, change track / voice over etc from the controls on the wire. Also has mic for taking calls hands free if using your iphone rather than ipod/mp3. 

Has neck band, also fits well round sunglasses and most importantly they're waterproof - I've killed about 10 pairs of apple headphones through sweat seeping into them. (gross I know)

I don't think they particularly help the wind noise situation as they do stick out of the ears causing a slight buffer, but it's not that bad - because they seem to sit at the back of the ear I find all the road noise gets through as well, which means I'm never caught out unaware of approaching traffic.

They're certainly the only ones I could find that satisfied all my requirements for a pretty reasonable price of £35-40.


----------



## Bicycle (11 Jul 2011)

I'm Johnny Cheapskate, so I just use what I have.

Thus, the standard earpieces that came with my iPod. Either under a headband or under a helmet.

I find they allow me to hear sufficient traffic noise and tyre roar to feel 'connected', although sometimes not the direction the noise is coming from.

I don't get concert-hall acoustics for my music, but I'm not sure anything would give me that and allow me to stay dialled into the road at the same time.

It works well for me.

I'd be wary of spending big money (anything over £2) just to get a 13.4% improvement in sound quality....

But I really am a dreadful cheapskate.


----------



## headcoat (11 Jul 2011)

I have also been looking for some, after my last set went missing  I tried a cheap £2 pair from Asda and they are useless with the wind. I wouldn't be looking at spending more than say £10, not really interested in the quality (as most the music I listen to is 50's mono recordings), and wouldn't want to lose an expesive pair.


----------



## Barrow Challenge (11 Jul 2011)

The best headphones I have found for cycling in are Sennheiser Sport Line MX75, they are the in ear type and they have a second little piece that fits in your ear to hold them in place and I have found this a fantastic addition to them for my chosen sport. 

You just twist them in slightly when you are heading out and other than an occasional moniro adjustment of a truck blasts past you or you alter position slightly and tug a wire they stay put for the rest of the ride, they are also claimed to be waterproof, or you can rinse them when they get sweaty after a ride or run.

They provide enough wind rush protection whilst still delivering enough volume and clarity for both music and to be able to hear what is going on around you with regards traffic and peds.I have 2 clips (they come as standard with one wire clip) so I can pin the wires to my shirt collar and keep them out of the way and run the wire down my back inside my shirt so it stays well out of my way. Not the loudest headphones I've ever owned, but they have enough volume to help me ride up hills when I need that extra little boost and you can still hear what is going on around you when a car is rushing up behind you, your MP3 player will of course affect the volume they put out.

The Lime Green colouring of them may put some users off them but I like people to be able to clearly see I have earphones in and they can make their own choices if they want to jump into the road in front of me or come up close behind me in a car, then again that one is rather amusing as I ride with a Bike-Eye mirror on my bike and often see cars coming up close behind me long before they have actually spotted me.


----------

